# For Edward



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Had a few extra mins at work this afternoon. This is for you Ed.

<object height="355" width="425">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/53CiFwYUxoA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="355" width="425"></object>


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: nice.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

NICE!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:boohoo2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

awwww.... xray is feeling old and lonely.... and left out.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> awwww.... xray is feeling old and lonely.... and left out.


No, we're fine - I have the voices in my head to keep me company. :clap:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

u forgot to put,

"Where losing to the 8th seed happens"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> u forgot to put,
> 
> "Where losing to the 8th seed happens"


Doesn't mean much coming from a Blue Jay fan. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edward, you should post that video in your Bass thread.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> edward, you should post that video in your Bass thread.


Good point.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ahem... hate to ask so much, but how about a banner and an avatar?

Perhaps one with less man crush reference? :biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and our 4th straight blowout win is for you as well edward


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice one :lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lmao


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... croco is back!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow.... croco is back!


Scared ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Scared ?


Probably scarred. :wahmbulance:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to xray again.


Too bad....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I need a new idea for an avatar.

This Bass thing is getting old.....


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

It is, and I'm tired of seeing it... :Icouldn'tfindasmileythatwaspukingbutifIcouldthatiswhatIwouldputhere:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> puking


I was so close, but after previewing it I thought the better of it. :angel:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

where **** the Mavs happens


----------

